# Share Your Skin Care!



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey ladies! And fellas!

*Share your skin care routine! 
*

Although if it's just "I wash my face with water", that's boring. 

I want to know how you are protecting your skin from _aging_, _sun exposure_, _pollution_, _wrinkles_, _discoloration_, _large pores_, _acne scars_, etc!


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

For acne: I wash my face in the morning and at night with a gentle exfoliating cleanser. I also have a prescription antibiotic that I've been on for years that keeps my skin 100% clear as long as I take decent care of it. I don't touch my face/anywhere that I'm prone to get acne. 

For aging: sunscreen is the key. I know people who're like 19-25 and use anti-aging products, but that's not gonna do much for you if you barely have any wrinkles already - the key is to protect what you have. I have an SPF-30 facial sunscreen that I put on any day that I'm gonna be out in the sun for long, gonna buy some foundation with SPF soon too. 

For discoloration: I have some minor dark/light acne scars on my shoulders that I treat with Mederma. I have undereye dark circles that don't get any better no matter how much I sleep, but I use a maracuja cream by Tarte that's supposed to firm up/brighten the area, and it seems to do its job.

As for the rest, you'd be amazed what tons of water does. I don't use a moisturizer right now, though I probably should; I'm just too lazy to buy one. Keeping hydrated seems to keep my skin nice and plump though. So there you go c:


----------



## TheTuckingFypo (Mar 20, 2017)

Skin Care? Oh boy... Here we go...

Wake up and wash my face with a medicated face wash called Skin TX/Vivier. I then use 3 moisturizers; one for hydration (Lancome HydraZen), one for balancing pH called Lexxel (though the face wash does that too, better safe than sorry), and one for reducing acne and acne scarring called Skin TX. If I'm so inclined, I'll also use a toner (Vichy), for safe measure. 

I avoid the outside and the sun the best I can. If I have to go outside, I apply 2-3 layers of 60 spf sunscreen. No, I don't burn easily at all. I'm just paranoid, and I don't want skin cancer. I'd probably use anti-aging serums if I could, for preventative measures.

I repeat what I do in the morning before bed.

I also try to do face masks occasionally, but I hate the dry crackliness I feel all over my face when the mask sets.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

water most days, but every couple days or days after i've wore make up, i use the oil cleansing method. i massage castor oil and olive oil (50/50) into my skin for about 5-10 minutes, then i wet a cloth and wash it off my face. that's all i do. i use a BB cream for my face when i do wear makeup for the additional moisturizing and SPF coverage. i make sure i put sunscreen on my face when its sunny.


----------



## Zerobot (Apr 29, 2017)

Hm, more importantly than anything, I wash my face when I wake up and before going to bed. Periodically, I scrub my face with coffee grounds - it could be a placebo effect, but I think it works to exfoliate, besides you can make use of something that otherwise would be trash. I have a complicated relationship with the sun, so I don't ever go out under the sun except when I go cycling outdoors, but either case I always and meticulously apply heavy sun blockers. I use some hydration moisture at night too, I like the smell and the feel of my skin after. I don't wear any makeup. Sometimes I try some other products if I think I need, but I think the true care of the skin comes with the dietary habits - I'm very strict about that.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

Just eating healthier does a lot. There have been a lot of cases of people who couldn't find any medication to help their acne, and then they started eating healthy and it cleared up. Luckily for me I never had acne, but I eat healthy, wash my face, and use a cleanser; that does it for me.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I use the Oil Cleansing Method. Rub on castor oil and (on dryer parts of face) Vitamin E oil, let it sit during shower, steam with a hot towel, then wipe off. I have a fewer problems with dry skin and filthy pores now.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

I use a face wash in the morning and then apply some rosehip oil and/or coconut oil. In the winter months I add some vitamin E cream to that. Every now and then I do a face mask. I stick to organic brands. I don't really use any make up so no need for deep cleaning on a daily basis.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Not much. I've never really had a problem with break outs, and I don't notice a big difference with most topical stuff. I feel like my skin's best when I keep it to a minimum.

Inside out I try to make sure I'm drinking water, getting vitamins, healthy fats, sleep, etc.

But. I do a clay mask with hydroxy acid about once a week. And I have an anti-aging serum with retinol and matrixyl 3000 I try to do daily. SPF 30 if I'm going to be outdoors for significant periods of time.

I used to get facials, but I feel like the mask I use at home is just as good, and less irritating.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I just use water to wash my face in the morning - however I do drink a large amount of water , I'm quite physically active and eat quite healthily ( I think that takes in account for my clear skin )
My sister in law gave me this face wash call obagi - i use it on days I wear make up ( I'll wash my face before apply and after when taking it off ) 
But yeah I think not wearing makeup take account for my clear complexion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Lady (May 12, 2017)

Water, moisturiser, and sun cream in the morning.

Evening if I've been wearing makeup: micellar water, eye and lip makeup remover, oil-to-foam cleanser, glycolic acid exfoliating cleanser, moisturiser, eye cream, night cream.

Evening if I haven't worn makeup: "scrubby" cleanser, glycolic acid exfoliating cleanser, moisturiser, eye cream, night cream.

I also exfoliate and use a clay or mud mask once a week. I also use sheet masks for different skin concerns whenever needed. 

I use an aloe vera + rose water facial spray whenever my skin needs a spritz during the day, and every time after my toner when I've done my exfoliating and/or mask. 

Slowly moving into adding other skin treatments into my skin care routine, such as serums and oils. 

I use mostly Korean skincare products, some Lush products, and a couple of quality products from drug or department stores.

Some tips:
- ALWAYS remove your makeup, and double cleanse. Shitty makeup or baby wipes from the drug store won't cut it.
- Drink water and eat plenty of fruit and veggies. Your skin will thank you for it.
- Moisturise morning and night, even if you have oily skin. Your skin is overproducing sebum because you keep drying it out. Do a quick google search for moisturisers for oily skin, or PM me. You want a lightweight, oil-free moisturiser. 
- Research your skin type, and buy products for your skin type. 
- Invest a bit of money if you can - this is your skin after all. 
- Start skin care early; using anti-aging products after you have developed wrinkles and saggy skin isn't going to help you.
- Moisturise your neck! I also moisturise my ears.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a sensitive skin that doesn't react well to a lot of products and sometimes I even get mild allergic reactions. 
I use a face wash once daily, without any SLES/SLS, parabens, silicones, propylene glycol, mineral oils, ethanolamine, pthalates, pcm, nm and contains organic, plant derived ingredients at least 90%. It's working amazing in cleaning my skin, without drying out like others do.
For moisturizer I use a light, regular one once or twice a day, but I think it's not good for my skin and I'm going to try some organic like my face wash and see how it will do. I tried in the past but that particular brand wasn't very good for my skin, so I'm gonna try another soon. 
I also use clay mask maybe once a month, I have one for sensitive skin from the same brand as my face wash, but sometimes it causes a mild allergy on a specific spot on my cheek and makes my eye above it itchy... I think I will try a plain clay mask next time without many added ingredients and see how it goes. 
I don't exfoliate, an aesthetician told me it's not good for my skin type as it's sensitive and prone to drying, and the abrasion will hurt it rather than do good. Truth is I've tried both regular chemical ones and organic and they didn't have a good result indeed. 
For my blackheads on the nose I like to use black charcoal strips sometimes (maybe once every couple months). I used to have a huge problem with blackheads and those strips saved my life.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

i wash with regular soap and apply sensitive skin spf 30 sun block on my hands, arms, face. is it effective? no. do I do it anyway? yes.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Exposing it regularly to everything. 
Harsch weather, harsch water temps, nails, hammers, various splinters of all materials, insects, toxins, motor-oil, hydraulic fluids, too little sun, too much sun, fire, ice, saliva, semen, shit, nature *and soap and ordinary moisturizers.*


----------



## koalamort (Dec 21, 2012)

Some of these routines sound divine! 
I don't really do much for my skin, usually cleanser, tea tree oil as toner, some oatmeal serum, and moisturizer. I like Lush and Silk Naturals as brands. On Sunday nights, I like to put on a mask (just clay powder mixed with water) for fifteen minutes. I don't wear much makeup, but when I do, I end up taking it off with miscellar solution.


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

Can anyone comment on this micellular stuff vs normal olive oil when it comes to makeup removal?


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

MolaMola said:


> Can anyone comment on this micellular stuff vs normal olive oil when it comes to makeup removal?


I think it's really not by any means any better than anything else. I wouldn't buy it. My sister was once like "Micellar water? As in micelles? Isn't that just soapy water?"

---

I wash my face with an oil-base scrub every once in a while. Mostly for the sake of wearing foundation. I use a prescribed moisturizer for eczema. I dry out any pimples with those facial cleansers that leave your skin like the Sahara if you use it all over or on a regular basis. If I'm cold, I use witch hazel instead of water/soap to wash my face.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

MolaMola said:


> Can anyone comment on this micellular stuff vs normal olive oil when it comes to makeup removal?


Makeup will come off with just water if it's water based, which a great deal of it is, anything silicon based can be removed with any oil. Personally I favour coconut oil over olive oil for a skin cleanser. Olive oil takes too hot a water for my skin to effectively remove, coconut oil also doesn't tend to discolour the face cloth. 

One of my boyfriends was a die hard shu uemura fan and bought these $80 bottles of what was just mineral oil in water emulsion. What a total waste of money as any kitchen oil would have worked just as well. Micellar water is in my estimation the same kind of con. Claims magical powers over normal cleansers when in reality any cleanser with the right solvent in it is just as good.

I have for years used only cold pressed rosehip oil and coconut oil on my skin. If you want a highly moisturising and rejuvenating mask try this. Rehydrate wakame seaweed in a little rose water, toss it in a blender and blend until smooth. It will come out a deep green jelly. Put it on your face, let it dry then wash off with warm water. Your skin will never have felt so soft. I used to use this to rehydrate my skin after long shifts on aircraft. It got rid of the tired and parched feel to my skin straight away.


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

This is a very good thread!! I am really into skin care, and have a routine, that I have experimented with over the years.

I wash my face with cold water and exfoliate my face twice a day. I have had many skin care pros tell me not to do this, but my skin feels really clean this way. I exfoliate quickly in the a.m., so my make-up goes on nicely, and I exfoliate when I go to bed to prep my skin for being next to the pillow and 'wipe off' anything from the day/external stuff. I have several exfoliators, and they range in quality/price depending on the day/situation but my all time hands down favorite is ExfoliKate Intensive. I get the minis and they last forever.

For moisture I like it simple and I use the extract from fresh aloe leaves to moisturize my skin overnight. I get a giant leaf from my grocery store and keep it nice and cool in the back of my fridge. It feels so nice going on my skin and I keep my make-up in the fridge as well. I avoid a lot of commercial beauty products like eye creams and moisturizers and lip balms as I don't like the ingredients and want my skin to breathe since I wear make-up during the day. Also, I doubt they work and think they are just marketing gimmicks. Personally I would rather get a facial than a manicure....so I like getting those so my skin feels really clean. I am all for it!! Microderm, light peels and heavy extractions. For me it is not about relaxation, I usually tell them to skip the massage and just get the pores super clean.

I avoid the direct sun on my skin and wear hats and glasses a lot to protect my skin when outside. I was using sun block multiple times a day but it clogs pores so now I only use it when I know I will be in the sun a lot.

Of course, there is also the question of nutrients. Dr. Furhman makes a nice quality vitamin product, and if you are inclined to eat salmon it will supply your skin with a good amount of healthy fats.

I treat my hair kindly, and don't dye it, no highlights, and I don't use harsh chemicals on it. I try to only use heat on it sparingly (trust me this is not easy!! My hair is unruly) but I use Moroccan oil on it before drying it.

Anyways, none of this is really all that exciting but just my routine that has taken me some time to develop, and I find it really relaxing.Experts Explain Why You Might Actually Need a Skincare Fridge


----------



## Winter-Rose (Jul 20, 2021)

I’m using a beauty parlor skincare. I tried it during an appointment and the result was good. It's the same for day and night. 
1. Cleasing gel 
2. Toner
3. Hydroserum
4. Moisturizing cream

When I go out I use a spf 50+ sunscreen cream.
My skin is sensitive and after trying different products I've found out that I prefer organic ones. 
Sunscreen is really important for me because I'm doing an anti-age/anti-blemish treatment with hyaluronic and glycolic acid at the beauty center. 

When I travel, I prefer solid products, even if I haven't already found the best ones for me.


----------

